# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: اضافه کردن فولدر به Smart Install Maker

## vb-sosol

سلام

من میخواستم بدونم چطوری میشه یک فولدر که حاوی یکسری عکس هست و باید کنار برنامه باشه به  ستاپ ساز Smart Install Maker اضافه کنم ؟

----------

